# Cleaning Ink from Screen



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm aware that I must wash out all ink from the screen after each use for obvious reasons. However, what's the best way to wash it. When I use a light sprayer it tends to wash some emulsion off. I'm going to do a lot of one color prints with the same screen so I'm looking for the best way to do this.

Thanks in advanced,
Joe


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I use laquer thinner to clean ink between ink changes. I have a big bottle of other stuff, but I've never used it.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

just get screen wash and a tshirt rag and wipe it out.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried using mineral spirits and lacquer thinner, with pretty poor results. I just got some press wash (lawson something or another) and I am REALLY pleased with the results. 

Get some press wash and try it before you burn your emulsion in with lacquer thinner or something similar.

Unik, how do you not toast the emulsion with lacquer??


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know. I use it when doing on press color changes. I just get up as much of the ink remaining on the screen, then get after the rest with lacquer thinner on paper towels. When you say burn, do you mean it's hard to get out when reclaiming the screen? I do have some emulsion that is a little harder to get out sometimes, but after scrubbing in concentrated emulsion remover and waiting a few minutes, my Wal Mart pressure washer takes it all out. I usually have to blast out tape residue also with the pressure washer. I don't see any harm done to the screens though.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, the pressure washer probably makes the difference. I use Imagemate 660 reclaimer, and ive burnt a few with lacquer that took stripper/dehazer to finally scrub out, or half a can of declogger(contact cleaner) in the case of one..


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know the brand names of the stuff but I clean off all excess ink with pallet knife, remove tape, scrub the rest of the ink off with this liquid soap looking stuff with a sponge, spray and scrub with concentrated emulsion remover making all excess ink and tape residue is gone, scrub with dehazer using a clean brush, then spray and wash degreaser. It takes about 10-15 minutes a screen depending on how dirty they are. I'm pretty new, so I may be doing the whole thing wrong, but I always end up with clean screens, and have few pinholes after I coat and burn them for a job.

edit: be careful spraying squeegees with a pressure washer. I use it to clean the ink between the blade and handle and have put a few nicks in the wide part of the blade.


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

Press wash is the best. I started off having the same issue, and learned I was using the ink degradient at the wrong time.. So Press wash is def. the best.. I keep the press wash handy in a spray bottle too, so I can clean off the platens of super-fuzz over growth stuck to the adhesive.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Im pretty new too (really new, actually), but I wouldnt think you would need to use a dehazer every time.
The way im looking at it, a dab of emulsion to fix pinholes is better than $1+ of chemicals everytime I clean a screen..
Try out that press wash you have, it might just amaze you. I went from using lacquer to mineral spirits and hoping to not burn a screen, to now using press wash (literally takes 30 secs max to clean ALL ink off) to melting away the emulsion with my destenciler (2-3 minutes) and having a clean screen. That being said, Im not too worked up about ink hazing, as I havent seen it affect anything yet.


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

Thing is, I'm looking to keep the emulsion on (I don't know if I confused anybody. So if a little emulsion washes off everytime could I just patch it up and burn it and when its dry burn it up. If so how should I apply the emulsion seeing a squeegee will get it everywhere. And could someone explain what a press wash is?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Guys, please do not use lacquer thinner, mineral spirits, or anything similar. That stuff is NASTY. You don't want to regret using it 20 years from now.

Buy a good press wash. They are made specifically to clean ink and not cause cancer! I like sunrise technologies citrus based bio degradable wash. Believe me, the $20 per gallon you might save is nothing.


----------



## bobbyskims (Feb 13, 2011)

deuce said:


> Press wash is the best. I started off having the same issue, and learned I was using the ink degradient at the wrong time.. So Press wash is def. the best.. I keep the press wash handy in a spray bottle too, so I can clean off the platens of super-fuzz over growth stuck to the adhesive.


When should you use it?


----------



## allyjim (Oct 29, 2014)

hii friends,
thanks for information, it is very useful for us.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

RadiantStatic said:


> When I use a light sprayer it tends to wash some emulsion off.


If this is happening, your screen is underexposed. You should be able to rinse ink from a screen without losing any emulsion. Also, you didn't mention what kind of ink you're using. If it's plastisol you don't need to clean the screen after you're done printing because the ink won't cure or harden by itself. Even if it will be a few weeks before you print again, it will be fine.


----------

